# Hi Skinnybird here



## skinnybird (Mar 26, 2010)

Hiya peeps, I'm not a bodybuilder so I hope you don't mind me joining your forum, but I'm determined to lose weight.

I've joined cos you guys seam to know what your talking about.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

welcome to the board


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

welcome


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

welcome skinnybird,, its a good forum here, you will get some great info on ukm


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

bonjourno, as said by bravo9 lots of useful info on here and loads of people who are willing to help


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright,

enjoy your stay


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Skinnybird

Wooz


----------



## skinnybird (Mar 26, 2010)

Woah Bravo9 great bod!!

Cool tatts too!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

lose weight and your skinny bird .... gain muscle skinny bird keep the weight in the right places eh ... welcome


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

welcome to uk muscle!!


----------



## dawn01 (Mar 26, 2010)

of course we know what were talking.., if you want to lose weight.., here's the technique, first you need is to discipline yourself to hard training, workout, eat healthy foods, have enough sleep and rest..


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey and welcome to the forum


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to the site ...


----------



## Breezey (Nov 29, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to ukm


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

welcome.

one of the best to people to ask about diet info is a body builder, so your in the right place


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello fellow skinny bird!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Skinny bird.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello skinnybird and skinnyfat, welcome along :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome skinnybird......good luck on your quest for zero:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

welcome skinnybird...... good luck on your quest for 0:stuart:


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> welcome skinnybird...... good luck on your quest for 0:stuart:


zero


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

SORRY "ZERO!":lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> SORRY "ZERO!":lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

size zero? why?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

welcome, your get to your goals by being on here


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

welcome


----------



## steevey (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome,and enjoy


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> welcome skinnybird......good luck on your quest for zero:thumbup1:





weeman said:


> size zero? why?


she never said she wanted to be a size zero :confused1:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

skinnyfat said:


> Hello fellow skinny bird!


Skinnyfat, loving your new avi pic. You got a great figure. Groundskeeper Willy says that he would love a training partner like you. Lol. What you think?


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

I like training on my own(no bench prressing boo), its the only me time I get, thanks for the offer tho.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Welcome, good to see someone sensible. I mean, someone who isn't a bodybuilder but realises we know what we are talking about when i comes to fat loss and body re-composition. It always amazes me how ignorant the general public are to bodybuilding know how. They would rather go to weight watchers than listen to the leanest breed on the planet.


----------



## robertmay (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome to uk m  ) good luck with the weight loss, loads of great advice on here.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

skinnyfat said:


> I like training on my own(no bench prressing boo), its the only me time I get, thanks for the offer tho.


Aw...Groundskeeper Willy is sad indeed but says when you need a spot just to drop him a message.

Still, your looking awesome.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I wonder if this thread would have got 40 replies if the title was "Hi, fatb1tch here"

:lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

MillionG said:


> I wonder if this thread would have got 40 replies if the title was "Hi, fatb1tch here"
> 
> :lol:


All women need Loving and Scobielad is always eager to oblige.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome on board. Im Irish Beast. The resident alcoholic


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

MillionG said:


> I wonder if this thread would have got 40 replies if the title was "Hi, fatb1tch here"
> 
> :lol:


 I DOUBT IT LOL:lol:


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

HI AND WELCOME skinnybird


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board!


----------

